# Mixed Bag Nice Haul



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 10, 2016)

I got a call about some Butternut logs and ended up with 9 nice ones between 13"-20" diameter, 3 white oaks 20"-24" diameter and some great maple burls that were just laying around. Can't wait to start sawing these up!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 10, 2016)

Now that's some turning stock!!!!! I hope it isn't cut up into those skinny flat boards ya'll keep doing!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 10, 2016)

Logs and burls are beautiful things! Be sure to show us what they look like when you slice/dice. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice.......


----------



## CWS (Sep 10, 2016)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2016)

Awesome, I have yet to score butternut, still on the wish list.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 11, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome, I have yet to score butternut, still on the wish list.



I got lucky this year. Up until now I've only ever had a few logs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome, I have yet to score butternut, still on the wish list.


Hint hint, wink wink...

Subtle...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hint hint, wink wink...
> 
> Subtle...


No not a hint, I can easily buy it, I'm talking about scoring a whole log locally that I can mill up.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> No not a hint, I can easily buy it, I'm talking about scoring a whole log locally that I can mill up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 11, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Logs and burls are beautiful things! Be sure to show us what they look like when you slice/dice. Chuck




I've turned butternut burls before. Very nice to work with!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

I have to ask you @Spinartist if @SpinnerRowe was your alter ego and with that avatar of yours would that make your name Tim KhanLee?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have to ask you @Spinartist if @SpinnerRowe was your alter ego and with that avatar of yours would that make your name Tim KhanLee?




We are 2 separate people and thanks too whoever for changing my name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

SpinnerRowe said:


> We are 2 separate people and thanks too whoever for changing my name


Did you happen to notice that tiny little word between his @ and yours? That word is "IF" look it up new guy with 14 lathes...


----------



## SpinnerRowe (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you happen to notice that tiny little word between his @ and yours? That word is "IF" look it up new guy with 14 lathes...




My bad. Actually I rent space out in my shop to guys that have no space only 2 of th pm s are mine

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have to ask you @Spinartist if @SpinnerRowe was your alter ego and with that avatar of yours would that make your name Tim KhanLee?




We are 2 separate people and thanks too whoever for changing my name


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

SpinnerRowe said:


> We are 2 separate people and thanks too whoever for changing my name





Spinartist said:


> We are 2 separate people and thanks too whoever for changing my name



Something very fishy going on here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## SpinnerRowe (Sep 11, 2016)

Spinartist said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe (Sep 11, 2016)

SpinnerRowe said:


>



This avatar is me and lee turning together on a collaborative commissioned piece @Spinartist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpinnerRowe (Sep 11, 2016)

SpinnerRowe said:


> This avatar is me and lee turning together on a collaborative commissioned piece @Spinartist







sumtin fishy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 12, 2016)

@Allen Tomaszek 
Looks like a lot of fun to be had. I had a few boards of butternut a few years back and it was great to scroll with. My phone rang today and a guy has some maple firewood I can have but I do not think I will find burls in with it.
Great haul have fun


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 12, 2016)

Allen,

That's some heavy machine you have. Do you mill it yourself?? What are you going to do with the logs??


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 12, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Allen,
> 
> That's some heavy machine you have. Do you mill it yourself?? What are you going to do with the logs??



Yes. I'll saw these myself and dry them. In addition to the regular hardwoods we do, I sell a fair amount of carving wood which is why I grabbed up these butternut logs. In a couple of months we'll start picking up more basswood logs.


----------

